# Day 18: tshu and the GBAtemp Love Song



## Sinkhead (Dec 17, 2007)

Shortened version (full version available on request)

On Valentine's Day 2007, Opium and the crew started a competition, entitled 'How much do you LOVE GBAtemp?'
tshu's GBAtemp Love Song won the competition, earning an R4DS. But the question now is: 

How much do you LOVE
tshu and the GBAtemp Love Song?​

[titlerevious days]
Day 1: hrth
Day 2: R4DS
Day 3: WiiKey
Day 4: DS-X
Day 5: BRah!
Day 6: SuperCard DS(ONE)
Day 7: EZ-Flash 3-in-1 Expansion Pack
Day 8: Slot-2 SuperCards
Day 9: Bidoof
Day 10: M3DS Real
Day 11: CycloWiz
Day 12: EZ-Flash V
Day 13: AceKard RPG
Day 14: Slot-2 G6 carts
Day 15: CycloDS Evolution
Day 16: #GBAtemp.net
Day 17: N-Card and Clones


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 18, 2007)

How could someeone vote 'Eww?'






That's practically blasphemy

- Sam


----------



## 4saken (Dec 18, 2007)

It was fucking awesome


----------



## JPH (Dec 18, 2007)

"Deep insiiiide the internetz, there's a website were I know you can get the latest news on the latest ROMs - GBAtemp.net, not .com..."

Truly Amazing.


----------



## nileyg (Dec 18, 2007)

TSHU!!!!!!
:'(


----------



## TheStump (Dec 18, 2007)

what ever happened to tshu?


----------



## cubin' (Dec 18, 2007)

What the hell is with all the votes for Ewww? WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU PPLZ >_


----------



## GeekShadow (Dec 18, 2007)

tshu shoud sing still alive


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 18, 2007)

Wub eet

If only he would re-up the video publically.


----------



## Nicky33 (Dec 18, 2007)

This is awesome ! Congrats !


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 18, 2007)

:'( tshu... come back to us! It's things like this, like the GBAtemp Love Song, that make me proud to be a member here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And you people who voted Eww should be fucking _ashamed_ of yourselves.


----------



## OSW (Dec 18, 2007)

WTF did so many people poll "Eww" !!!???

That song is so awesome, beautiful and catchy. I have audio ripped onto ds for listening ;p

WE WUV U TSHU!


----------



## m|kk| (Dec 18, 2007)

it was a beautiful moment


----------



## Costello (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> WTF did so many people *vote* "Eww" !!!???
> 
> That song is so awesome, beautiful and catchy. I have audio ripped onto ds for listening ;p
> 
> WE WUV U TSHU!



yeah...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



this is THE GBATEMP SONG!
our anthem, our hymn!


----------



## s1r1u5 (Dec 18, 2007)

gasssp!!!


----------



## Jax (Dec 18, 2007)

I just had an erection!


----------



## Beware (Dec 18, 2007)

Everyone who did not vote "Truly Amazing" needs to be taken out back and shot in the face.  Period.


----------



## pasc (Dec 18, 2007)

TRULY AMAZING ! Dude you got talent ! You should be front singer in a country band or perhaps a rock band ?


----------



## armagedalbeebop (Dec 18, 2007)

SWWWwWWWwweeettttt


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Dec 18, 2007)

I *HAVE* to get the full version.
Overkill FTW.


----------



## Beelzebozo (Dec 18, 2007)

I voted Eww. I hate that fucking song !


----------



## Son of Science (Dec 18, 2007)

cool when i voted it was 66-66 for eww and truly amazzing and my voting for eww "skills" made it 67-66 in favor of eww


----------



## Dingler (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(underpressure116 @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> Everyone who did not vote "Truly Amazing" needs to be taken out back and shot in the face.Â Period.


Amen!


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 18, 2007)

Brings a little tear to my eye.  I think I'll go get some pizzas for comfort.

Think Willie Nelson and join me in a verse:

Maybe we didn't love tshu
Quite as often as we could have
Maybe we didn't treat tshu
Quite as good as we should have
If we made you feel second best
Tshu we're sorry we were blind

Tshu were always on our mind
Tshu were always on our mind

Tell us, tell us that your
Sweet love for GBAtemp.net hasn't died
And give us
Give us one more chance
To keep you satisfied

Tshu were always on our mind
Tshu were always on our mind

^^Trust me, if I had a beautifully deep raspy voice and I was high on weed, I would record that and post it.


----------



## leetdude_007 (Dec 18, 2007)

I want your brain.


----------



## puff1983 (Dec 18, 2007)

I figured this was a good site.  Truly amazing.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 18, 2007)

13373s7 song evar!!!!!!1111


----------



## OSW (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Szyslak @ Dec 19 2007 said:


> Brings a little tear to my eye.Â I think I'll go get some pizzas for comfort.
> 
> Think Willie Nelson and join me in a verse:
> 
> ...



:'( 
beautiful and sad


----------



## Wuschmaster (Dec 18, 2007)

i clicked Eww before even knowing what it was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i automatically say no to "Love Songs"!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 18, 2007)

The song is great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW.: I would like to get my hands on the full version too!


----------



## pristinemog (Dec 18, 2007)

I voted eww. I always disliked the song just because his voice annoyed me.


----------



## Spikey (Dec 18, 2007)

This thread was a test and all members who voted on this and voted Eww will be perm banned and those who voted Meeeeh will be suspended for a month. 
MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 18, 2007)

Truly amazing. *takes out machiene gun*

NOW ITS COWARD KILLING TIME


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 18, 2007)

I came to this site for information on the G6 Lite.
I stayed and goofed around here because of tshu, TPi, Dirtie, and dafatkid27.
(and Linkiboy, Orc, OrR, etc...)

So thumbs up for both tshu and his song, though the latter is bittersweet, now that the former's love has gone.

I suppose.


----------



## SomeGuyGG (Dec 18, 2007)

I voted meh, I can't stand that jerk!  That's a sure things.


----------



## amptor (Dec 18, 2007)

lol I entirely forgot about that contest


----------



## gh0ul (Dec 18, 2007)

truly amazing, changed my life forEBER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mewgia (Dec 18, 2007)

TSHU IS AWESOME

EVERYTHING HE DOES IT AWESOME

THEREFOR THE SONG IS AWESOME

ALSO CAPS


----------



## Issac (Dec 18, 2007)

great song!! utterly amazing!
and I REQUEST THE FULL VERSION!

I also request the FULL VERSION VIDEO!


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 18, 2007)

it


----------



## Psyfira (Dec 18, 2007)

The Eeew do not know the Tshu. 
Or they're just jealous. 
YOU DIDN'T WIN THE R4 YOU DIVS, GET OVER IT!


----------



## Salamantis (Dec 18, 2007)

Best song evah! Could someone post the link for the whole song plz?


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> Best song evah! Could someone post the link for the whole song plz?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> I would, but tshu made the video private for reasons I do not know, and he hasn't replied to any of my PMs, and I don't want to upset anybody, so I won't.
> 
> Sorry
> - Sam


Best reason for not sharing the link/song! Wait for an answer even if it takes some time and then maybe we're all able to hear it.

*edit:* Those damn typos.


----------



## Verocity (Dec 18, 2007)

Truly Amazing, because....Its GBAtemp.net....not .com....and I know....A cactus is not a chair...


----------



## lagman (Dec 18, 2007)

It's mutual


----------



## OSW (Dec 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Verocity @ Dec 19 2007 said:


> and I know....A cactus is not a chair



oh man, i loved that line. it's so freaking funny!!!!!


----------



## dafatkid27 (Dec 19, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> I came to this site for information on the G6 Lite.
> I stayed and goofed around here because of tshu, TPi, Dirtie, and dafatkid27.
> (and Linkiboy, Orc, OrR, etc...)
> 
> ...



Did I just hear my name drop!?

ROAR

And anyways, I just talked to tshu this weekend.  I'll make sure the next time I talk to him that he ups the vid again.


----------



## Jdbye (Dec 19, 2007)

The song pwns, and so does tshu. He definitely deserved the R4 too.


----------



## tjas (Dec 19, 2007)

Well I know whats in on number one in the top 100 music lists tis year!


----------



## OSW (Dec 20, 2007)

no, sadly it will likely never make it out of the temp  :'(


----------

